# مجموعه كتب باللغه العربيه فى تنفيذ المنشأت الخرسانية



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 

هذه عباره عن مجموعه كتب فى تننفيذ المنشأت الخرسانيه وفى الهندسه المدنيه عموما 

وهذه الكتب كما يلى 
1- كتاب للتنفيذ من الألف للياء
2- كتاب بنود استلام الأعمال 
3- انظمة وضوابط البناء 
4- المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق -Introduction to road Surveying 1
وهذه المجموعه هنا 

5- كتاب اساسيات البناء للتحميل
6- كتاب اشتراطات التسليح للمباني للتحميل

7- كتاب الانشاءات الخرسانية باللغة العربية للتحميل
8 - كتاب عن الشدات الخشبية واعمال الحدادة للتحميل
9- كتاب قراءة المخططات الهندسية للمشاريع للتحميل

أو

لمن لديه مشكلة مع الفورشير , من الممكن تحميل الكتب من المرفقات في هذه الروابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131007.html#post1135074

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131007.html#post1135079

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131007.html#post1135097

أو

*روابط اخرى فورشير قمت برفعها للكتب الموجودة بالمشاركة ارجو ان تستفيد منها



المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق - Introduction to road Surveying 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496577/30051b4e/____.html

انظمة وضوابط البناء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496844/8af98a64/___online.html

كتاب بنود استلام الأعمال

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496990/39f85a07/___online.html

كتاب للتنفيذ من الألف للياء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102498014/194258aa/____.html

اساسيات البناء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102494902/ac3d48e9/___online.html

الانشاءات الخرسانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496334/c9edf342/__online.html

قراءة المخططات الهندسية للمشاريع

http://www.4shared.com/file/102497848/3bf3a12a/___.html

ورش شدات وحديد التسليح

http://www.4shared.com/file/102501251/b5844311/___.html

*

هذا الموضوع منقول للأمانة من أحد المنتديات


----------



## shabib (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورة وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى المهندس انس anass81 ياريت حضرتك تعدل عنون المشاركة بدلا من تنفيذ المنشآت تجعلها تنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية لان حصل خطا عندى فى كتابة عنوان الموضوع واصبح عنوان الموضوع كده عام يشمل المنشآت الخرسانية والمنشآت المعدنية فى حين الكتب التى تتكلم عن المنشآت فهى تتكلم عن المنشآت الخرسانية وليس المنشآت المعدنية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى المهندس انس anass81 ياريت حضرتك تعدل عنون المشاركة بدلا من تنفيذ المنشآت تجعلها تنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية لان حصل خطا عندى فى كتابة عنوان الموضوع واصبح عنوان الموضوع كده عام يشمل المنشآت الخرسانية والمنشآت المعدنية فى حين الكتب التى تتكلم عن المنشآت فهى تتكلم عن المنشآت الخرسانية وليس المنشآت المعدنية
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم التعديل

بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم التعديل
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer1610 (28 أبريل 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ، جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

engineer1610 قال:


> الرابط لايعمل ، جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك



السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم , اي رابط لا يعمل؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم , اي رابط لا يعمل؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميع الروابط تعمل انا حملت منها جميع الكتب وقمت يتجريبها الان وهى تعمل لكن قد يكون موقع الرابيدشير محجوب عند الاخ المهندس 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مسلم (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..... مجهود رائع


----------



## eng abdallah (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة


----------



## meso09 (28 أبريل 2009)

الله عليك يا جامد اوي ---


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه


----------



## alshawyasad (28 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*

شكراً لكم مسعاكم
وجزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## كوردستان (28 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه *
*جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## احمد النجفي (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكورة وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء


----------



## قدس السامرائي (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود واريد ان اسأل حيث اني قمت بتنزيل الملف بامتداد rar فكيف يتم فتح الملف افيدوني وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أبريل 2009)

قدس السامرائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود واريد ان اسأل حيث اني قمت بتنزيل الملف بامتداد rar فكيف يتم فتح الملف افيدوني وبارك الله فيكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الى حتعمل انك تروس على الملف بيمين الماوس وتختار extract here حتلاقى الملف اتفك ضغطه فى نفس المكان الى حطيت قيه الملف المضغوط


----------



## صالح بالشويخ (29 أبريل 2009)

هل يوجد موقع اخر غير موقع الرابيدشير لكى احمل منه فهذا الموقع لايعمل لدى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أبريل 2009)

صالح بالشويخ قال:


> هل يوجد موقع اخر غير موقع الرابيدشير لكى احمل منه فهذا الموقع لايعمل لدى


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله سارفع لحضرتك الملفات على موقع اخر فورشير وارفقها بالمشاركات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أبريل 2009)

صالح بالشويخ قال:


> هل يوجد موقع اخر غير موقع الرابيدشير لكى احمل منه فهذا الموقع لايعمل لدى


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روابط اخرى فورشير قمت برفعها للكتب الموجودة بالمشاركة ارجو ان تستفيد منها



المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق - Introduction to road Surveying 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496577/30051b4e/____.html

انظمة وضوابط البناء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496844/8af98a64/___online.html

كتاب بنود استلام الأعمال

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496990/39f85a07/___online.html

كتاب للتنفيذ من الألف للياء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102498014/194258aa/____.html

اساسيات البناء

http://www.4shared.com/file/102494902/ac3d48e9/___online.html

الانشاءات الخرسانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/102496334/c9edf342/__online.html

قراءة المخططات الهندسية للمشاريع

http://www.4shared.com/file/102497848/3bf3a12a/___.html

ورش شدات وحديد التسليح

http://www.4shared.com/file/102501251/b5844311/___.html


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روابط اخرى فورشير قمت برفعها للكتب الموجودة بالمشاركة ارجو ان تستفيد منها
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكِ على هذا المجهود الكبير , وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

تم اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ على هذا المجهود الكبير , وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> تم اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الباشامهندس (30 أبريل 2009)

يا سلام عاشت الايادي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 مايو 2009)

الباشامهندس قال:


> يا سلام عاشت الايادي


 
جزاكم الله خير على مروركم الطيب وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## fady-z (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا أخي على المجهود


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد التحية 
شكرا على هذه الروبط واتمنى لكى دوام العافية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الرائد900 (5 مايو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووورة وبارك الله فيكِ*


----------



## الرائد900 (5 مايو 2009)

*جزاكِ الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## ابو فواد (10 مايو 2009)

ولا رابط شغال كلهم ضاربين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

ابو فواد قال:


> ولا رابط شغال كلهم ضاربين


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جميع الروابط الموجودة بالمشاركة تعمل
اعد المحاولة مرة اخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علاء عطوه (11 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يااخت اميره على هذا المجهود وندعوا الله تعالى ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anass81 (11 مايو 2009)

ابو فواد قال:


> ولا رابط شغال كلهم ضاربين



السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للروابط , فهي مرفوعة على موقعين 4shared و rapidshare فاذا لم تعمل معك , فهذا بسبب حجب هذين الموقعين في بلدك , وانا تأكدت بنفسي من عمل جميع الروابط


----------



## beretvert (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## beretvert (11 مايو 2009)

الروابط شغالة %100


----------



## عادل فريد (12 مايو 2009)

جميع الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

عادل فريد قال:


> جميع الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا على مجهودكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جميع الروابط الرابيدشير تعمل والفورشير تعمل ايضا وانا جربتها ولكن الموقع الفورشير مشغول ويطلب منك الانتظار قليلا 
اما اذا كانت كلا النوعين من الروابط لا تعمل عندك فقد تكون هذه المواقع محجوبة عندكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> *ولا رابط شغال كلهم لا يعملوا*
> 
> 
> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميع الروابط الرابيدشير والفورشير تعمل انا جربتها الآن وهى تعمل لكن قد يكون مواقع الشير محجوبة عندكم
اعد المحاولة مرة اخرى فاذا لم تعمل فان هذه الموقع تكون محجوبة عندكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك لكن الروابط لم تعمل عندي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2009)

ابو فواد قال:


> ولا رابط شغال كلهم ضاربين


 


عادل فريد قال:


> جميع الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا على مجهودكم


 



hassanaki قال:


> *ولا رابط شغال كلهم لا يعملوا*​
> 
> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 


عاشق السهر قال:


> اشكرك لكن الروابط لم تعمل عندي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جميع الروابط تعمل وانا اعدت تحميل الكتب منها مرة اخرى الآن ولكن من الواضح ان روابط الشير محجوبة عندكم 
على العموم الكتب من 1-6 بالمرفقات وساقوم برفع الباقى بالمرفقات ان شاء الله

يتبع باقى الكتب بالمشاركة التالية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الكتاب 7 والكتاب 9 بالمرفقات وجزء من الكتاب 8
يتبع باقى الكتاب بالمشاركة التالية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
باقى الكتاب ال 8 بالمرفقات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على اهتمامك وتم التحميل وجميع المرفقات تعمل


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على هذه المجموعة القيمة جداً
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يونيو 2009)

بعد الأطلاع على الملفات اقول لكي بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> يعطيك الف عافيه على اهتمامك وتم التحميل وجميع المرفقات تعمل


 


يحيى الأبرش قال:


> شكراً على هذه المجموعة القيمة جداً
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


 


عاشق السهر قال:


> بعد الأطلاع على الملفات اقول لكي بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (14 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> باقى الكتاب ال 8 بالمرفقات
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر عن التأخير , تم إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى 

جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أعتذر عن التأخير , تم إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً


 
وجزانا وايكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عيادن (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة جدا اختي ارجو افادتي بكل ماهو جديد ولك فائق التقدير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2009)

عيادن قال:


> مشكورة جدا اختي ارجو افادتي بكل ماهو جديد ولك فائق التقدير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
لكن حضرتك تحدد اى كتب او ملفات تطلبها وان شاء تكون موجود بالملتقى 
وتحت امرك ان شاء الله فى اى طلب هندسى اذا كان بالامكان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الامييييييييييييير (18 يونيو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة على هذه الكتب الاكثر من مفيدة 
خالص تحياتي و تقديري الك ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يونيو 2009)

الامييييييييييييير قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


 


مهندس محمد سلطان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


 


م.علي الهيتي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة على هذه الكتب الاكثر من مفيدة
> خالص تحياتي و تقديري الك ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## امير الصباح (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## محمد سيد2 (22 يونيو 2009)

ألف ألف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## e.alansi (24 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايديك ومشكوره وتعبناك و نخدمك ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يونيو 2009)

امير الصباح قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات الاكثر من رائعة


 


محمد سيد2 قال:


> ألف ألف شكر
> بارك الله فيك


 


e.alansi قال:


> تسلم ايديك ومشكوره وتعبناك و نخدمك ان شاء الله


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جوزت السندي (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء(الله يحفظك)


----------



## راسم النعيمي (27 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد محمود محمد طه (27 يونيو 2009)

تشكر كتير يا باش مهندس - والله كتب قيه جدا -
جزاك الله خير وجزا الاخوه السعوديون كل خير


----------



## eng_osman7afez (28 يونيو 2009)

*thebesthope*

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو جعفر المنصور (5 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيكي الخير .........


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يوليو 2009)

جوزت السندي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرالجزاء(الله يحفظك)


 


راسم النعيمي قال:


> الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


 


محمد محمود محمد طه قال:


> تشكر كتير يا باش مهندس - والله كتب قيه جدا -
> جزاك الله خير وجزا الاخوه السعوديون كل خير


 


eng_osman7afez قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


 


أبو جعفر المنصور قال:


> الله يجزيكي الخير .........


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فارس حسن (17 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 أغسطس 2009)

فارس حسن قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


 


basioni قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## محمد حامد (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على تجميعك كل هذه الكتب فى مكان واحد 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الهواري (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيكم جميعا.........................................................................


----------



## mhany80 (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الكتب الاكثر من الرائعة


----------



## keyhistory (23 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أغسطس 2009)

م. يحيى عياش قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على تجميعك كل هذه الكتب فى مكان واحد
> بارك الله فيك


 


سيف الهواري قال:


> شكرا اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيكم جميعا.........................................................................


 


mhany80 قال:


> شكرا على الكتب الاكثر من الرائعة


 


keyhistory قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssss


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوية وبارك الله بيك


----------



## sherifnet (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكِ الله خيرا وربنا يزيدك


----------



## احمد نجيدة (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أغسطس 2009)

عزام عبدالناصر قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


 


هندسة بغداد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخوية وبارك الله بيك


 


sherifnet قال:


> جزاكِ الله خيرا وربنا يزيدك


 


احمد نجيدة قال:


> شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورة وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## saifalbergo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لك مجهود أكثر من رائع لتعم الفائدة جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
فعلا مشارطه مميزه جداااااااااااااا


----------



## hamzadehimi (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علم


----------



## انس870 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكِ الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة*


----------



## askander75 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## eng_maged (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين ياجماعه عاىكل اللى بتعملوه ده
وربنا ينفع بيكم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## MARZOUK.NAJEH (18 يناير 2010)

Jazak allah 5ayran


----------



## Medoo2007 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا...........


----------



## المهندس المجد (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر امثالك


----------



## حيدر لطيف جوي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز على هذه المجموعة القيمة


----------



## struct-eng (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (19 مارس 2010)

ينصر دينك


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## عدنان الشرعبي (7 أبريل 2010)

_اشكرا على هذه الروابط والكتب واشكرك على هذا المجهود الرئع_


----------



## marowan_mah (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الخير اختي الفاضلة
:75:


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (5 يوليو 2010)

_سبحان الله _وبحمده_ سبحان الله العظيم مشكووووووووووووووووووووور بجد على الجهد المبذول_


----------



## محمود ابوعبده (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anoor1 (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hrt (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه الكتب القيمه جداً 
مع امل أن أجد لدى المنتدى كتب عن مراقبة الجوده تصميم الخلطات الخرسانيه ​


----------



## zzaghal (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جــزاكــم الله تعالى خــيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## searcherj (5 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much,,,all links are working


----------



## dy_mahmoud (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة
وربنا يزيدك


----------



## beginner engineer (1 مايو 2011)

thnx so much


----------



## arch_hamada (3 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و نفعك بعملك و نفع بك*


----------



## mdsayed (3 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## KIRULLOS (24 يوليو 2011)

*رفع مساحة و توقيع مساحي*

1- تحميل 

2- تحميل


----------



## كيتوفان (24 يوليو 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب ورمضان كريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزااااااك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك كم هي مفيدة تلك الكتب


----------



## وليد بن حمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..... مجهود رائع*


----------



## pinar (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...........


----------



## اوزجان (7 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------

